# Turn signal, wierd problem.



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

For a month or two now my turn signals were intermittently working and then it finally went. I live by the turn signal and it bugs me that I can't give the same courtesy other drivers have given me.

I can't seem to trace the issue. My hazard button has gone with it as well. I've ruled out the lights since whenever I unlock/lock the car using the keyfob all the appropriate lights blink. I've also ruled out the fuses for the same reason. I'm not sure its the switch since the corresponding corner light illuminates whenever the lever is moved to initiate the signal. Any other ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's probably the light switch. Only way to be sure is to get a wiring diagram and perform a pinout test on the switch.


----------

